# conduit in attic??



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Are you an electrician? Your profile says electrician?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mferrell said:


> I'm building a new home outside the city limits in liberty county in texas, my electrician ran the main power feed wire from the meter through the exterior wall, up into the attic and down into the breaker panel without any conduit. Now I have someone telling me that this is not within code? ? Is the wire supposed to be in conduit through the wall and attic to the breaker? ?? Thanks



Define ''feed wire'' . A gray colored cable with wires inside a sheath , or is it three or four individual conductors run from the meter to the panel. It will make a difference, as well as the length of that run going up into an attic and then down another wall. So far it don't sound so good, but it might be ok depending...


----------



## mferrell (Jan 13, 2016)

It is 3 black wires, very large they are the main electrical coming in to power the house. . No I'm not an electrician lol sorry


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Is there a main breaker outside or just the meter.


----------



## mferrell (Jan 13, 2016)

It's just the meter outside mounted on the exterior of the home, then the wires run up the studs,into the attic then down into the utility room where the breaker panel is located. .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I take it you didn't bother with permits for this installation.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is your electrician named Cletis by any chance?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

mferrell said:


> It's just the meter outside mounted on the exterior of the home, then the wires run up the studs,into the attic then down into the utility room where the breaker panel is located. .


:blink: where'd ya find your electrician?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

This Forum is for professionals in the business only. From the description of your install, your "electrician" is not eligible for membership here either. We have a sister site for handymen called DIYchatroom.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Your wiring is dangerous, a fire hazard and has several illegal code violations.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

